# Not-sweet Winter Squash recipes requested...



## Daizymae (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, Kids.  I have some *Cushaw-type winter squashes* of which I have picked and roasted one - but it's not sweet.

I'd like to make this variety of squash into soup.  How can I make it taste good, if the squash is not at all sweet?  The good part is - this variety has dense, dry flesh. 

Tks. and looking forward to your suggestions!


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 20, 2016)

If you Google "chushaw squash recipes," you'll get quite a few hits.  Looks like any recipe using pumpkin would be good for this variety of squash.


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm going to go to a barley or potato to start. I'd want a big starch. And do you have stock? I'm thinking of a stew. Do you have the time to simmer it?

I'd start some potatoes or barley in stock. Boiled with stock in a pot. 

Put the squash with some garlic and onions in a skillet or sauce pan, and brown it a bit.

Add that to the pot. Bring it up to near boil, and well then you can add whatever you wish. 

I'd leave it at hot for a 45 minutes or so, or if you have a casserole pot at 45 mintes at  350 degrees. 

I mean of course peel and dice the squash before putting them in the stew.

I would throw a tbsp of cayanne in there, and a tsp of black pepper, cumin and thyjme.

Cayanne is my friend, though , I do kind of over use it. 

TBS


----------



## Daizymae (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks to the both of you for answering my question.  Erehweslefox, I love the recipe.  I never thought of barley, haven't had it in ages, squash + barley sounds like a mighty fine mixture. 

Yes, time to simmer, time to make stew.  Stew is my favorite cooking method of all time.  Seriously.  Tks. again!


----------



## di reston (Sep 20, 2016)

*Not-sweet Winter Squash recipes requested*

My OH and I love this Moroccan recipe, it's especially good on a cold winter day:

Vegetable tagine:

Equal quantities of squash, potatoes, carrots, zucchini, chick peas from a can.
1 can plum tomatoes.
1 large onion
garlic to taste
Moroccan mixed spices:  1/2tsp coriander seeds
                                  3/4 tsp ground cumin
                                  1/2 tsp chili flakes or powder
                                   1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
                                   1 tsp sweet paprika
                                   1 tsp hot paprika
                                   1/2 tsp ground cardamom
                                   1/2 tsp ground ginger
                                   1/2 tsp ground turmeric

Cut the winter vegetables into 1 1/2 inch cubes, put in a baking tray,  potatoes and carrots first, then after a bit the other fresh vegetables. Drizzle some good quality olive oil over, and bake until half cooked, adding the zucchini and squash halfway through. In a separate pan, soften the onion and garlic, add the spices and tomatoes, and the chickpeas, and then the vegetables Salt to taste.. Cook through, topping up the sauce if necessary. Serve over the cooked couscous - follow the cooking instructions on the packet - and arab bread on the side. 

You could also serve a Moroccan orange and lettuce salad:

Crisp lettuce
1 orange, peeled, segments separated and cut into three
1/2 cucumber, peeled and cubed
almond flakes
sprinkling of cinnamon
Orange flower water
Orange juice
olive oil 
pinch of salt
Make up the salad in the usual way, topping it with the flaked almonds and a sprinkling of cinnamon. Mix the orange juice, orange flower water and olive oil and a little salt.

I love this salad with kebabs also.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## Daizymae (Sep 21, 2016)

I love the looks of that recipe, Di.  All those root and fall-type vegetables.  The only thing I'd leave out is the zucchini.  I have never tasted such a spice mixture as in your recipe, but I love coriander and would probably use more of it than the cumin.

Thank you so much.  What a great winter/autumn food.   I like couscous, too.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 22, 2016)

yum.....these all sound great........in a pinch don't forget mild curry powder........can that ever add a flavor!


----------



## Daizymae (Sep 22, 2016)

Do you mean adding *mild curry powder* in addition to the herbs, or instead of?  If all are used ltogether, it would make quite a mulligan's stew, wouldn't it.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 22, 2016)

hahaha!  Should have been more specific............curry powder (Alone) with salt and pepper......it's delicious or nutmeg with salt and pepper......you're right it would be a Mulligan's stew!


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 25, 2016)

alright, di reston

I see your Mediterranean, and raise you Indian!

2 tbsp butter
one onion, diced
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 tbsp grated fresh ginger
1 tbsp cumin
1 1/2 tsp paprika
1 1/2 tsp coriander
1 tsp tumeric
1 tsp cayanne pepper (increase to taste)
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 can Ro-Tel peppers tomatoes
1 lb spinach
2-3 lemons
A lot of squash, about 3-4 pounds, diced
2 x 15 oz pounds of chick peas
1/2 cup heavy cream
salt to taste
1/2 cup cilantro, chopped fine.

This is best done in a dutch oven, preheat the oven to 350 degrees, start it on the range.

Sear the onions, garlic and ginger, add spices, and cook about 30 seconds until aromatic. Add tomatoes and spinach, cover and cook about 2 minutes. 

Add half of cilantro, and squash stir to combine, cook at 350 for about a half an hour, the squash should be tender. Under medium heat add chick peas, cream, 2 tbsp of lemon juice, stir until sauce thickens, add remaining lemon juice garnish with cilantro. 

Serve over rice or with flatbread.


----------



## di reston (Sep 25, 2016)

Bulgur, squash and chick-pea filled aubergines. If you can raise me American Indian recipes for that, I'll concede.

1/2 aubergine per person.
Scoop out the aubergine halves so that you get 'boats'.
chop the aubergine 'meat' into cubes.

2 oz chick peas, soaked
6 oz very ripe tomatoes
4 oz squash, cubed
1 large onion finely chopped
small bunch parsley
small bunch mint
salt and black pepper
ground cinnamon and ground allspice to taste.
A little lemon juice

Salt the aubergine boats for 1/2 hour then rinse and pat dry.
In a skillet, sautè the vegetables.
Cook the bulgur separately then mix in with the vegetables. Finally add the fresh chopped herbs and lemon juice.

Fill the aubergine boats and keep warm in the oven until ready to serve. A little hot pepper doesn't go amiss either, but just a hint.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Daizymae (Sep 25, 2016)

GASP!

Lots of wonderful stew possibilities!  Everything you need in one pot!


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 25, 2016)

di reston,

I did live for four years in Oklahoma, and can consult with friends in the Cherokee and Chickasaw tribes. American Indian cuisine is, well, interesting. Perhaps desires a new thread?

Very French recipie di reston, but as always, taking notes. 

TBS


----------

